# CAP course running?



## NSDreamer (8 Feb 2011)

Good Morning Ladies and Gentlemen,

 I was just trawling through the national course list on the DIN looking for a course to get loaded on, and I am unable to find any Common Army Phase mods running. Now I remembered hearing some scuttlebut about them possibly renaming the course like they did changing BOTP to BMOQ-2. I was wondering if that had taken place, if there was a course planned to run somewhere that I just seemed to be skipping over, or if I am missing something significant that would make a huge diference.

 As always, thank you for your time,
              NSDreamer

 P.S.- Yes I did use the search function.


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Feb 2011)

Also, is the National trg Calendar considered Classified/protected info. Or can I email myself a copy at my civi address?


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Feb 2011)

It can't be higher than Protected A if it's stored on the DWAN, and would have that header. Keep in mind it can change on a daily basis, MITE is your best route for exact course dates.


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Feb 2011)

There are two CAP (Basic Military Officers Qualification- Land or BMOQ-L) serials that started yesterday. I don't know the serial numbers. 

As far as I know, they are running the mods in the following order:

Mod 5 (PT instruction/Classroom Instruction)
Mod 2 (Weapons and Ranges)
Mod 1 (Navigation and Communications)
Mod 3 (Offensive and Defensive)
Mod 4 (Recce Patrols)


----------



## ballz (8 Feb 2011)

NSDreamer, look for "BMOQ-L" instead of CAP

Jesse, that was the order of the mods this past summer when I did the course.


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Jesse, that was the order of the mods this past summer when I did the course.



Yes, they have been running them in that order for a couple of years now. I'll ask the admin dude assigned to BMOQ-L if they are continuing in that order for the winter course.


----------



## blackberet17 (8 Feb 2011)

My understanding is, at least for PRes, the first step is BOTP-2, then BMOQ-L, which is what I went through last summer.

Note, I did say this was for PRes  

Ditto what ballz and JesseWZ had to say about the Mods order.

BOTP-2 contains basic nav, field, plus Battle Procedure, Small Party Tasks, and something else I can't remember ... or blocked out 

My understanding for the Winter serial is BWW is tacked on, as an extra mod.


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Feb 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> NSDreamer, look for "BMOQ-L" instead of CAP





			
				ballz said:
			
		

> That explains it, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Feb 2011)

My understanding is that for the winter serial of CAP here, even if you have done BWW, you will do it again. Not sure how that affects reservists though.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Feb 2011)

CAP = BMOQ-L, that is correct.  Pedantically, BMOQ-L begins next week.  This week is basic winter warfare, and the serials are 1101 and 1102.  If a candidate arrives who is qualified Basic Winter Warfare, then that candidate does not have to attend this week of training.  And the sequence of the training is listed correctly above.


----------



## NSDreamer (8 Feb 2011)

Thank you all, this is exactly what I needed!


----------



## blackberet17 (14 Feb 2011)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> I did my BOTP-2 in Wainright this past summer, and BWW was tacked on to that in the middle of blistering heat. Dragging toboggans over dry ground is a pain for the record!



:facepalm:
THAT has to be one of the most nonsensical things I've heard of yet in my young military career. Very little to be gained by doing it in the summer. 

Hang on, boys. Let's get the arctic tent set up, the stoves and lantern going, then sit inside to "warm up". Sweat shack, here we come.

What about snowshoeing? How did that go in the grass?

At least, if they made you wear your whites, the sun would reflect off...


----------



## NSDreamer (15 Feb 2011)

Snow shoeing was fine, they showed us how they worked and how to put them on, in combat boots mind. Didn't really do any walking (no point without snow) and unfortunately no whites either, however being the guy holding the pole while setting up the tent? That sucked. That sucked hard. Temp was around 35-40*


----------

